

Ask HN: AMA for recruiting - semboxx

Iam looking for validation  of a concept.<p>I would like to apply Reddit AMA to hiring. Basically,every jobseeker will get a fixed time ,when recruiters/employers can ask him/her questions.<p>I have an idea of how the identity,verification/privacy will work out. What iam not clear is the value of such a jobseeker soapbox.<p>What is the value for the such an interaction, is it useful to recruiters/seekers, what type of questions would be asked ?<p>will appreciate comments.
======
aartur
I don't see it working. AMA is for random questions, recruiters need an
uninterrupted interview to feel what a candidate is worth.

